# Dr Brew's - Bowness on Windermere



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Shout out to Dr Brew's in Bowness. Visited a few places and Dr Brew's definitely stood out in terms of a great cup of coffee.

Ordered a flat white and the coffee did have a very unique almost dark treacle taste. Decor is also very steam punk - worked really well; other plus point the space is very spacious - no attempt to cram as many chairs/tables in as possible which is always a bonus.

  Flat white from Dr Brew&#x27;s by Mark Barnes, on Flickr


----------

